
Turing codec: open-source HEVC video compression - edent
http://www.bbc.co.uk/rd/blog/2016/09/turing-codec
======
Scaevolus
It's strange that they don't include encoding time or SSIM metrics. I assume
"other practical HEVC codec" is x265. Hopefully someone will do more in-depth
benchmarks of this versus x264, x265, and VP9.

Optimizing memory consumption is nice, but I don't see the point-- HEVC video
compression will saturate CPUs to the point that you wouldn't want to run
other jobs concurrently, so who cares if the encoder uses 256MB or 1200MB? 1GB
of RAM is very cheap!

~~~
FrozenVoid
"Optimizing memory consumption is nice, but I don't see the point" More of the
memory can't fit in cache, resulting in more cache misses and slower
operations(as large swaths of memory need to be written to), gigabyte-level
consumption resulting in more swapfile usage, and lowering memory for other
applications, especially mobile devices(which have weak CPU/GPU and small
battery capacity).

~~~
Scaevolus
Any cache effects from using less memory would be represented in encoding
speed, which is what matters.

If your video encoder pages into swap, you've lost all hope of being fast.
Software HEVC encoding on mobile devices is not a use case most people care
about.

------
aorth
So it uses less memory than x265, but is it faster? Does it produce better
output?

